# Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?



## jenz1984

Hallo zusammen, 
ich fahre im Juli nach Fehmarn und möchte mich dort mal im Brandungsangeln versuchen.Ich muss sagen ich bin ein absoluter Einsteiger, habe im Winter erst meinen Schein gemacht.

Jetzt brauche ich natürlich einiges an Tackle für die Reise und besonders wenn es um die Rolle geht, bin ich mir da absolut unsicher wofür ich mich entscheiden soll.

Ich möchte einerseits keinen totalen Billigschrott kaufen, denn wer billig kauft,kauft zweimal (die Erfahrung durfte ich auch schon machen).Andererseits wird meine Meeresausrüstung auch nur 2-3 mal pro Jahr zum Einsatz kommen - also muss auch kein High End Gerät her...

Wichtig ist mir dass die Rolle robust, zuverlässig und geeignet fürs Salzwasser ist. Außerdem sollte die Schnurverlegung sehr sauber sein, am liebsten also Kreuzwicklung bzw. mit Wormshaft System. Werde anfangs wohl mit Keulenschnur fischen, möchte aber auch die Option haben mal eine geflochtene aufzuspulen. Das sollte die Rolle schon können.

Ich habe auch schon mal einige Modelle in die engere Auswahl genommen, leider konnte ich von denen bislang nur ein Modell mal selber in den  Händen halten, da der Händler meines Vertrauens nur sehr wenig für die Meeresangelei führt. (Ich sollte vielleicht mal zum Askari, ist nur 25 km von mir.)

Meine Favoriten bislang: 

-Mitchell Avocast Surf 8000 - macht auf Bildern,Videos einen sehr soliden Eindruck,in einem Video hab ich gesehen welchen extrem langsamen Spulenhub die Rolle hat, ich denke das kommt der Schnurverlegung sehr zugute.Die extrem abgeflachte Spulenkante gefällt mir auch sehr.Ich tendiere bislang am ehesten zu dieser Rolle, weiss nur nicht wo ich die mal ansehen kann.

-Okuma Distance V2 - Sieht sehr schick und robust aus und von Okuma hab ich nur gutes gehört. Leider sehr wenige Informationen im deutschsprachigen Web. Auf einer englischen Seite ist von fantastischer Schnurverlegung die Rede...Werde mir die auch mal ansehen, Askari hat die im Programm.

-Okuma Distance Surf 80 - scheinbar noch etwas hochwertiger als die V2 und mit Wormshaftgetriebe.Selbst im Internet nicht an jeder Ecke zu erstehen und eigentlich etwas über meinem Budget.

-DAM Quick Steelpower Red Distance Surf - auch mit Wormshaftgetriebe, super Optik, aber auch nicht überall zu kriegen und ebenfalls etwas über meinem Budget.

-Spro Super Long Cast Pro 4600 - die hab ich schon mal in den Händen gehalten.Für knappe 50 EUR macht die einen eigentlich höherwertigeren Eindruck (das bin ich von Spro aber auch schon gewohnt, bin echt ein Fan dieser Marke, denn ich finde man kriegt hier für relativ kleines Geld ganz große Qualität, jedenfalls weitaus mehr als bei einigen anderen Herstellern).
Die läuft sehr sauber und gleichmäßig.
Bedeutet "Wormshaft Schnurverlegungssystem eigentlich dass die Rolle ein Wormshaftgetriebe hat oder nur dass die Schnurverlegung einer Rolle mit Wormshaftgetriebe gleicht? Mir ist aufgefallen dass bei Brandungsrollen ab 100 EUR meist die Bezeichnung "mit Wormshaftgetriebe" verwendet wird,bei den günstigeren ist es meist umschrieben mit "Wormshaft Schnurverlegung" oder "Wormshaft Spulenhub" wo ist der Unterschied?

-Cormoran Seacor S 6 PiF - viele halten nichts von Cormoran, aber ich hab von denen noch keine Sachen gekauft und bilde mir lieber selber meine Meinung.Finde die Rolle ganz interessant.

So,ich hoffe dass sich der ein oder andere, der eine der genannten Rollen kennt sich vielleicht kurz Zeit nimmt und mir etwas dazu sagen kann.Ich bin natürlich auch für andere Empfehlungen offen.
Vielleicht kennt ja auch jemand einen Laden in der Nähe von Münster, der ein etwas größeres Angebot in diesem Bereich hat?

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Hämmer25

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo Jenzi

Ich halte von den aufgeführten Rollen nicht viel.Ich würde dir zu einer Shimano Ultegra raten.


----------



## Pupser

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich habe mir für genau diesen Einsatz vor kurzem zwei Mitchell Avocast 8000 gekauft und am Sonntag frisch bespult.
Was soll ich sagen, vom Wickelbild (0,30er Mono + 0,60er Mono-Schlagschnur) bin ich extremst begeistert.
Wenn der Einsatz nächste Woche an der Ostsee genauso super läuft, ist's aus meiner Sicht 'ne klare Empfehlung wert.

Falls nicht, stehen sie ab Pfingstmontag hier zum Verkauf. :q
Davon gehe ich aber mal nicht aus.


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Die Ultegra ist natürlich toll,aber leider kostet sie ca. dass doppelte von dem was ich ausgeben möchte für eine Rolle die 2-3 mal im Jahr zum Einsatz kommt #d

@Pupser: Wär super wenn du vielleicht nach dem Einsatz nochmal kurz berichten kannst wie es gelaufen ist mit den Rollen, würde mich sehr interessieren, weil wie gesagt ist die Rolle bislang mein Favorit.


----------



## Ocheis

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Moin,

als Einsteigermodell in der Preisklasse bis 60€ finde ich die Shimano Beastmaster xsa 7000 nicht verkehrt. Ich habe die Rolle mal 1 Tag gefischt und war recht zufrieden. Sehr robustes Getriebe. 
Persönlich schwöre ich auf Penn im Meeresbereich und besitze 2x die Penn Surfblaster 7000. Liegt zwischen 90 und 100€ 
Vorteil: Je eine Aluspule für geflochtene / monofile Schnur.
Bisher nichts negatives aufgefallen. Der erste Hartetest - 10 Tage Brandung, steht aber noch bevor. 

Aber auch bei Rollen ist es ähnlich wie bei jeder Art von Rute. 15 Angler und 30 persönliche Favoriten. |rolleyes


----------



## bebexx

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Kaufe dir eine Penn Rolle. Kannst du nichts mit verkehrt machen. Entweder wie schon erwähnt die Surfblaster oder die Spinfisher ssv.


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Penn ist natürlich ein hochgelobter Hersteller in Sachen Meeresangelei und das auch zurecht denk ich.Hab schon mal eine Penn angesehen und die wirken extrem robust.
Die Surfblaster ist denk ich auch super,aber schon bei knapp 100 EUR.
Ich denk ich werde am Wochenende mal zum Askari und ein paar Rollen vergleichen.Die haben die Surfblaster ja auch,und die Okuma v2,nur leider die distance surf nicht und auch keine mitchell..
Ist die Spule der Surfblaster groß genug für eine 220m Keulenschnur? Da steht 300m/0.18 das wären ja etwa 190m 0.28er.Dann noch die Verjüngung auf 0.56...passt nicht.Oder hat die Ersatzspule eine höhere Kapazität?


----------



## Surf

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich schmeiß mal die Daiwa Emblem x5000t in den Raum benutzt ich seit ich 14 bin ohne Probleme am Atlantik und Ärmelkanal ( also nicht die selbe nach 10 Jahren Rücksichtslosigkeit knickt alles ein)! Gibt's heute für unschlagbare Preise!  Ist ein echt zuverlässiges Arbeitstier.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/400876833196?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Ohne bei uns berühmten Namen, aber vergleich mal die Ausstattung mit Daimaski... da bist du beim dreifachen Preis und noch mehr, wenn du eine zweite Spule haben willst.

Ich fische Banax. Baujahr 2002 und bis auf ein paar Kratzer wie neu. - Man muss nicht die großen am Markt noch größer füttern, um was gutes zu bekommen!


----------



## Ocheis

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> .Oder hat die Ersatzspule eine höhere Kapazität?



Ich fische nicht mit Keulenschnur, dadurch leider keine Angaben zur Spule mit geflochtener Schnur. 
Die "Ersatzspule" ist für 400 Meter 40er ausgelegt.


----------



## Dingsens

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Moinsen,

Mitchell Avocast Surf und Penn Surfblaster sind übrigens baugleich.
Da entscheidet wohl nur der bessere Preis. Nimm die,wo du ne Ersatzspule dazu bekommst und alles wird gut.
Fische die Avocast Surf auch und bin schwerst begeistert.
Allerdings darfst du zu nachtschlafender Zeit auf gar keinen Fall auf die Spule schauen beim Einholen,da du sonst sofort in den Tiefschlaf fällst.!! Sie bewegt sich nämlich nur in Zeitlupe hoch und runter,was dafür sorgt,dass du in Trance verfällst. :q


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@Ocheis: Danke für die Info,dann hat die Ersatzspule ja eine viel höhere Kapazität.Hab im Netz auch ein paar Fotos gesehen,die E-Spule ist ja einiges tiefer.

@Dingsens: Was heisst Baugleich? Sind die genau identisch? Das mit dem langsamen Spulenhub hab ich auch schon in einem Video gesehen.Es braucht glaub ich 7 oder 8 Kurbelumdrehungen bis die Spule am höchsten Punkt angelangt ist.Das ist mal krass.


----------



## Dingsens

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Also ich würde sagen,exakt baugleich.
Ruf dir mal über Google 2 Bilder auf und vergleiche selber.
Vielleicht sind ja im inneren kleine Details anders,oder die Anzahl der Lager eventuell. Aber Body,Design und Größe sind identisch.


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Stimmt,sehen wirklich sehr identisch aus.Haben beide auch das quick turn Bremssystem und Slow Os.Nur dass die Mitchell Ca. 20-30 EUR weniger kostet und sogar 1 Kugellager mehr hat.Beide haben Edelstahlkugellager, von der Mitchell gibt es anscheinend 2 Versionen,eine für geflochtene und eine für Mono Schnur.Das heisst wohl dass anders als bei der Penn entweder 2 identische Spulen geliefert werden oder sie kommt ohne e-Spule? 
Konnte nirgends etwas darüber finden ob die Mitchell mit E-Spule ist.
@Pupser: Du kannst mir das doch bestimmt beantworten, du sagtest ja du hast 2 gekauft.Ich vermute mal die haben nur eine Spule? 

@Andal: Hast du so gute Erfahrungen mit diesen unbekannten Marken? Ich bin da immer vorsichtig, weil ich denke es gibt Gründe dafür dass ein großer Hersteller so groß ist, was nicht heisst dass ich den kleinen keine Qualität zutraue, ich lasse mich hier auch gern belehren wenn deren Produkte tatsächlich vergleichbar mit denen großer Hersteller sind.
Ich weiß ja, oft ist auch nur ein anderer Name drauf gedruckt.

Ich hab mir neulich z.B. einfach mal eine Freilaufrolle von Askaris Hausmarke bestellt, dachte 
ich probier die mal aus und bild mir eine eigene Meinung obwohl ich vorher zu grossen Teilen nur schlechtes gehört habe.Ich muss sagen für 30 EUR ist die Verarbeitung, und die Qualität des Materials überraschend gut, sogar die E-Spule aus Alu.Die eigentliche Funktion d.h. Frontbremse und ruhiger Lauf sind für meine Ansprüche absolut in Ordnung.Wäre da nicht die Sache mit dem Freilauf...beim zweiten! Einsatz klemmte plötzlich etwas beim einkurbeln und der Freilaufhebel ließ sich nicht mehr zurück drücken,war total leichtgängig.
Beim öffnen der Rolle stellte ich fest, dass sich eine Feder gelöst hat und lose im Gehäuse umher flog.
Die Feder war nicht vernünftig befestigt,nur eingesteckt,dass ist logisch dass die rausfällt...einfach nicht gut durchdacht. Der Freilauf war auch nicht dass was man sich darunter vorstellt,hatte die Feder der Heckbremse gekürzt,damit er etwas leichtgängiger wird.

Also ich kauf so was nur noch wenn ich's vorher selbst mal in der Hand halten und begutachten kann und wenn kein technischer Schnickschnack wie Freilauf verbaut ist, denn ich denke für solche feine Mechanik muss man schon etwas mehr zahlen...


----------



## #AngelMicha

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich kann auch die Ultegra oder die World Champion von Quantum empfehlen.


----------



## Dingsens

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Moinsen nochmal,

die Mitchell kommt ohne Ersatzspule und daher musst du vorher wählen,ob tiefe oder flache Spule.
Damit wird sich auch der günstigere Preis erklären,denn die Ersatzspule liegt etwa im Bereich der Ersparnis zur Penn.

Und jetzt nochmals ne Ultegra oder World Champion zu empfehlen,finde ich relativ sinnfrei.
Erstens hat der TE diese im Posting 4 bereits ausgeschlossen und zweitens entspricht sie nicht seinem Anforderungsprofil aus dem Eingangspost.


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

So, ich war gestern mal beim Askari. Leider gab es dort nicht alles was im Katalog zu finden ist, andersrum aber auch Rollen die im Katalog nicht zu finden sind, wie z.B. die Avocast von Mitchell.Die macht auf mich immer noch den besten Eindruck.Leider hatten sie nur die 7000er Grösse.Würde die 8000er bevorzugen...

Interessant fand ich auch eine Mitchell Compact LC Gold.Kennt die jemand? Leider auch nur 7000er, hätte wenn schon gerne eine möglichst große Spule.

Okuma Distance V2 ist schon mal ausgeschieden, machte mir nicht den besten Eindruck und hat diese doofen Bürsten an der Seite die immer schleifen, ich mag das nicht.

Die Surfblaster war leider nicht mehr da.Hätte die gern verglichen.Aber hab mir überlegt dass die Avocast auch erstmal reichen müsste, denn diesen Sommer fische ich definitiv erstmal nur mit Mono, fürs nächste Jahr hol ich mir so oder so eine zweite Combo, da kann ich dann ja ne andere Rolle nehmen und zur Not kann man ja immer eine E-Spule kaufen.
Dafür könnt ich mir dann besser noch eine günstige Multirolle zum schleppen holen - das wollt ich nämlich auch probieren :q

Dann hab ich da noch eine Rolle von Kogha gesehen, heisst Askor.Macht einen recht robusten Eindruck,mit 14 Kugellagern, die Bremse lässt sich mega fein einstellen,und günstig,glaub unter 50.
Gut, die kleineren Kunststoffteile wirken etwas billig, aber die wichtigen Parts scheinen robust.Hat wer Erfahrungen mit der?

Bislang denke ich ich werde die Avocast in der 8000er Grösse nehmen.
Oder vielleicht auch tatsächlich die Kogha ,wenn es keine Argumente gibt,die dagegen sprechen.Immerhin haben die 5 Jahre Garantie und wenn was damit ist geb ich sie zurück und wenn sie 5 Jahre hält ist für den Preis auch gut gewesen.Wie gesagt ich komme vielleicht 2-3 mal im Jahr ans Meer.


----------



## degl

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Also die Askor ist für gelegentliches Brandeln ohne weiteres zu gebrauchen.
Da du nur 2-3 X an die Küste willst geht die i.O., vor allem wenn du nur Mono draufspulst......und später kann sie immer noch als Reserve behalten werden

gruß degl

P.s. ich lege selbst bei meinen Ultegras den Bügel immer per Hand um.....reine Gewohnheit


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hi,
ich denke für 50€ kannst nicht viel Falsch machen und bei 5 Jahre Garantie auch nicht. Allerdings finde ich so viele Kugellager schon etwas merkwürde. Wenn die schlecht verarbeitet sind geht da schnell was kaputt und wenn es beim Angeln passt ist es umso ärgerlicher, vorallem, wenn man nicht so oft ans Meer kommt, weit fährt und sich tierisch darauf freut. 
Als Alternative kann ich dir die Ryobi Prosyker Nose Pro empfehlen. Bekommt man im Netz für 90€ mit 2 Alu Rollen. Oder das Modell mit 1 Graphitrolle für ca 60-70€ (aktuell bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen für 50€)
Nutze ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren in der Brandung und bin sehr zufrieden. Hin und wieder kommt Sie auch in der Elbe zum Aalangeln in den Einsatz, wenn ich schnell über ne Steinpackung weg muss.
Ein Kumpel nutzt die Daiwa Crosscast S zum Brandungsangeln. Er geht so 2-3 mal im Jahr, kostet ca 60€. Ich persönlich würde aber die Ryobi vorziehen.


----------



## bukare

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> Dann hab ich da noch eine Rolle von Kogha gesehen, heisst Askor.Macht einen recht robusten Eindruck,mit 14 Kugellagern, die Bremse lässt sich mega fein einstellen,und günstig,glaub unter 50.
> Gut, die kleineren Kunststoffteile wirken etwas billig, aber die wichtigen Parts scheinen robust.Hat wer Erfahrungen mit der?
> 
> Bremseinstellung ist völlig Latte! Die muß nur richtig zu gehen!
> Wichtig ist das der Bügel nicht von selbst umklappt, ne stabile Achse und eine vernünftige Getriebeuntersetzung.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass hier noch viele Brandler mit ihren ersten Rollen unterwegs sind, aber mit irgend einer Kombo muss man ja mal anfangen.
> Ich würde die günstigen nehmen (Askari) und dann selber rausfinden worauf es mir ankommt. Wenn du dir dann was besseres holst, können deine alten Rollen einen Anfänger auf die Bahn bringen.
> 
> Gruß Bukare


----------



## bukare

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@Baum1309

Kann ich voll zustimmen, die Ryobi sind schon richtig gut, damit kann man schön entspannt den Fisch rankurbeln. Die gab es bei meinem Dealer für 75,- mit den Aluersatzspulen.

Gruß Bukare


----------



## AndiHam

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich habe nur eine Okuma Distance Surf 60, aber fange auch meine Fische   Hat mich knappe 50 Euro (ich glaube 54,00 waren es) gekostet.

 Man kann extrem viel bezahlen oder auch nicht, das Ergebnis wird zum geringsten Prozentsatz daran liegen


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eine Okuma Distance Surf 60, aber fange auch meine Fische  Hat mich knappe 50 Euro (ich glaube 54,00 waren es) gekostet.
> 
> Man kann extrem viel bezahlen oder auch nicht, das Ergebnis wird zum geringsten Prozentsatz daran liegen


 

Da hast du vollkommen recht. Wichtig ist halt eine saubere Schnurverlegung, den das kann dann schon den Unterschied ausmachen wenn der Fisch bei 120m steht soweit zu werfen. Ich hab mit einer Slammer 460 angefangen und nutze sie jetzt noch hin und wieder für ne Plumpsrute, aber da ist bei 80-90m Schluss. Liegt sicher am kleineren Spulenkopf und der Verlegung


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Danke erstmal für die vielen Tipps.
Also die Ryobi Proskyer Nose hab ich auch angesehen, war glaub ich das Modell mit Kunststoffspule. Die macht schon einen vernünftigen Eindruck.

Wo gibt es denn die Distance Surf 60 für 50 EUR?
Im Netz kostet die überall so um die 90.Oder gibt's da unterschiedliche Versionen?

Mir geht's ja in erster Linie darum dass das Ding Robust ist und dass man damit weit werfen kann um die Chance auf Fisch zu maximieren 

Also ich werde dann demnächst (wahrscheinlich erst in 2-3 Wochen) nochmal zum Askari und von denn Rollen die dann grad da sind einfach mal eine mitnehmen.

Ich schreibe es dann auch hier rein welche es geworden ist.

Zum Glück fällt mir die Entscheidung bei den Ruten nie so schwer.
Aber bei Rollen gibt's schon ganz schön Qualitätsunterschiede find ich.


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Moin 

Rollen empfehlungen hast du ja genug bekommen und 

egal für welche du dich entscheidest ,die richtige Pflege 

nach dem Angeln nicht vergessen, Abspülen mit süßwasser

trochnen nicht auf der Heizung(Schnur) und ab und an mal 

einsprühen und fetten dann hast du auch lange Freude an

preiswerten Rollen.


mit Petri-Heil Jochen.


----------



## AndiHam

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die vielen Tipps.
> Also die Ryobi Proskyer Nose hab ich auch angesehen, war glaub ich das Modell mit Kunststoffspule. Die macht schon einen vernünftigen Eindruck.
> 
> Wo gibt es denn die Distance Surf 60 für 50 EUR?
> Im Netz kostet die überall so um die 90.Oder gibt's da unterschiedliche Versionen?
> 
> Mir geht's ja in erster Linie darum dass das Ding Robust ist und dass man damit weit werfen kann um die Chance auf Fisch zu maximieren
> 
> Also ich werde dann demnächst (wahrscheinlich erst in 2-3 Wochen) nochmal zum Askari und von denn Rollen die dann grad da sind einfach mal eine mitnehmen.
> 
> Ich schreibe es dann auch hier rein welche es geworden ist.
> 
> Zum Glück fällt mir die Entscheidung bei den Ruten nie so schwer.
> Aber bei Rollen gibt's schon ganz schön Qualitätsunterschiede find ich.



 Jetzt habe ich mal meine Emails durchforstet und muss dir sagen, dass sie nicht 54, sondern 64 Euro gekostet hat am 1.12.2014 bei KL Angelsport Gbr.
 Damals gab es auch recht große Preisunterschiede im Internet zwischen den diversen Händlern und diese von mir genannte hatte sie zu dem Zeitpunkt am günstigsten angeboten.

 Gruß
 Andi


----------



## Buttman

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> Also die Ryobi Proskyer Nose hab ich auch angesehen, war glaub ich das Modell mit Kunststoffspule. Die macht schon einen vernünftigen Eindruck.



Diese würde ich dir empfehlen.
Ich fische die schon seit Jahren ohne Probleme, allerdings das Pro-Modell.
Ich denke aber, dass die beiden sich nur durch die Spule unterscheiden.
Alu E-Spulen kosten nur ein Drittel bis die Hälfte im Vergleich zu den bekannten Herstellern.
Für so eine Rolle musst du bei den bekannten Herstellern schon das Doppelte bis Dreifache hin legen, wenn du etwas vergleichbares willst - bei 2-3 Espulen.


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Werde mir die Ryobi nochmal genau ansehen wenn alle so begeistert davon sind.Hab auch nochmal das Netz durchsucht und festgestellt dass diese Rolle sehr gelobt wird. Ich fand auch dass sie sehr gut verarbeitet ist.Die Nose ist vom Preis her ja auch echt top.Obwohl die Pro ja nicht so viel teurer ist.Aber ich muss auch nicht unbedingt Aluspulen haben, ich halte Alu für überbewertet.

Die Kunststoffe sind doch  mittlerweile so gut, dass sie wahrscheinlich genauso oder wenigstens ähnlich stabil sind.Gut, Alu sieht edler und hochwertiger aus...aber die Ryobi ist eine der wenigen Rollen die selbst mit Graphitspule schick aussieht.

Mal sehen.In 2-3 Wochen hab ich mal wieder die Zeit zum Askari zu fahren und dann werde ich mich entscheiden (müssen).


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> Werde mir die Ryobi nochmal genau ansehen wenn alle so begeistert davon sind.Hab auch nochmal das Netz durchsucht und festgestellt dass diese Rolle sehr gelobt wird. Ich fand auch dass sie sehr gut verarbeitet ist.Die Nose ist vom Preis her ja auch echt top.Obwohl die Pro ja nicht so viel teurer ist.Aber ich muss auch nicht unbedingt Aluspulen haben, ich halte Alu für überbewertet.
> 
> Die Kunststoffe sind doch  mittlerweile so gut, dass sie wahrscheinlich genauso oder wenigstens ähnlich stabil sind.Gut, Alu sieht edler und hochwertiger aus...aber die Ryobi ist eine der wenigen Rollen die selbst mit Graphitspule schick aussieht.
> 
> Mal sehen.In 2-3 Wochen hab ich mal wieder die Zeit zum Askari zu fahren und dann werde ich mich entscheiden (müssen).[/QUOTE
> 
> du hast aber bei der Alu eine Ersatzspule dabei. Kann Gold wert sein in der Brandung bei krautgang. Kannst locker von Keule auf 0,40 wechseln


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo, habe mir nun eine Rolle beim Askari besorgt, leider hatten die grad nicht so viel zur Auswahl.Die Surfblaster hatten sie wieder nicht da, die Proskyer gab's auch nicht mehr(weder die Nose noch die Pro) und da auch noch eine Brandungsrute,Schlepprute,Multirolle sowie jede Menge Kleinkram in den Einkaufswagen gewandert sind,wollte ich nun auch nicht sooo viel dafür bezahlen und habe mich für die Kogha Seawave entschieden.

Ich muss sagen für den Preis (knapp unter 50 EUR) kann man echt nichts sagen.
Bis auf den Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre alles gut verarbeitet/gutes Material. Eine Alu Spule und eine Graphit Spule.Sehr stabiler Schnurfangbügel,Schnurlaufröllchen scheint auch echt solide zu sein.Die Bremse macht auch einen guten Eindruck.
Die Schnurverlegung hat mich sehr positiv überrascht.

Ich bin gespannt.Nächste Woche spätestens kommt sie endlich zum Einsatz


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mir nun eine Rolle beim Askari besorgt, leider hatten die grad nicht so viel zur Auswahl.Die Surfblaster hatten sie wieder nicht da, die Proskyer gab's auch nicht mehr(weder die Nose noch die Pro) und da auch noch eine Brandungsrute,Schlepprute,Multirolle sowie jede Menge Kleinkram in den Einkaufswagen gewandert sind,wollte ich nun auch nicht sooo viel dafür bezahlen und habe mich für die Kogha Seawave entschieden.
> 
> Ich muss sagen für den Preis (knapp unter 50 EUR) kann man echt nichts sagen.
> Bis auf den Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre alles gut verarbeitet/gutes Material. Eine Alu Spule und eine Graphit Spule.Sehr stabiler Schnurfangbügel,Schnurlaufröllchen scheint auch echt solide zu sein.Die Bremse macht auch einen guten Eindruck.
> Die Schnurverlegung hat mich sehr positiv überrascht.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt.Nächste Woche spätestens kommt sie endlich zum Einsatz



dann berichte mal bitte wie Sie ist.. bin leider gegen Askari-Eigenmarken etwas voreingenommen, lasse mich aber gerne etwas  besseren belehren


----------



## Windelwilli

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Oh ja, bitte berichten.
Diese Rolle steht auch bei mir auf der "To do" Liste.


----------



## Krallblei

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hi

Aufjedenfall die Finger von der Riverman QX lassen..Dachte als vierte Brandungsrolle kaufst das Ding mal.. Hochgelobt und auf den Bilder sieht sie ja echt gut aus.. 10 Kugellager??? Wohl eher 10 Kieselsteine. Ausgepackt ist mir schon die kleine Halterung für die Schnur entgegen gekommen.. der Umschalthebel hat sich nach 5 mal benutzen verabschiedet und die Rolle läuft nach einem Tag am Meer wie ne Kaffeemaschine mit kaputten Mahlwerk.Plastik pur#q

Aber ganz ehrlich bei dem Preis hatte ich mir das denken können..
Gruss


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich werde berichten.Hab mit den askari hausmarken auch nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht (aber nur mit dem Freilauf).ansonsten bin ich von der Qualität positiv überrascht.
Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wo es auf Fehmarn im Moment erfolgsversprechend ist(Brandung)?
Bin in Meeschendorf.
Staberhuk?Bei passendem Wind?


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Versuch dein Glück bei Miramar Richtung Werft. Da bist recht schnell im tiefen Wasser musst aber schauen wie es mit dem Kraut aussieht.
Sonst Altenteil auf Platten, nutze nur große Perlen wegen den Krebsen


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Für morgen und übermorgen ist Wind aus wnw und nnw angesagt.Nach dem was ich so gehört hab macht bei der Windrichtung der Sund wenig Sinn wegen Kraut.Wollte aber eigentlich morgen Abend los....wie sieht's aus mit Westermakelsdorf?Geht da eventuell was?


----------



## degl

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> Für morgen und übermorgen ist Wind aus wnw und nnw angesagt.Nach dem was ich so gehört hab macht bei der Windrichtung der Sund wenig Sinn wegen Kraut.Wollte aber eigentlich morgen Abend los....wie sieht's aus mit Westermakelsdorf?Geht da eventuell was?



Abends und im Dunkeln immer............

gruß degl


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

So,wollte ja mal kurz berichten.War am Montag Abend los, leider lief nicht alles so wunderbar...ich dachte mir, die beste Zeit zum Brandungsangeln im Sommer ist der Abend bzw. die Nacht.Da Dienstag die Abreise bevorstand und die Wattwürmer vorbestellt waren, ging es trotz mieser Wetterprognose gegen 19 Uhr Richtung Staberhuk.

Habe dort an der Radarstation geparkt und bin rechts runter Richtung Süden.Der Wind kam aus Südwest.Bin ca.bis zu dem Wäldchen gelaufen,dort wo der Strand noch steiniger wird als er ohnehin ist und wo auch im Wasser große Steine liegen.
Vom ersten äusseren Eindruck das perfekte Revier für Dorsch und Mefo.
Also die neue Kombo vorbereitet (Die Kogha Seawave auf einer DAM Steelpower Red Surf)2 Wattis dran und raus damit (erstmal 120 Gramm zum testen, da ich noch nie eine Brandungsrute ausgeworfen hab).

Naja...Nicht besonders weit,aber wenigstens Richtung Wasser... und direkt ein Hänger |evil:
Also nochmal...meine Spinnrute war auch mit dabei und somit hab ich noch ein paar Blinker zum Horizont geschleudert.
Leider auch jeder zweite Wurf mit Hänger und es trieb Tonnenweise Kraut herum was man auch am Ufer schon erahnen konnte.

Aber die Rolle hat sich trotzdem super geschlagen.Macht was sie soll und scheint echt stabil und robust zu sein.Für meine Bedürfnisse reicht dass definitiv.Nach ein paar Versuchen und mit etwas mehr Gewicht klappte es mit der Wurfweite auch etwas besser, wobei ich noch nicht raus hab wann man die Schnur am besten loslässt um den richtigen Winkel zu haben...war immer zu steil oder zu flach.

Bin dann nach mal grad einer halben Std. wieder Richtung Norden, da es stark regnete und sehr nach Gewitter aussah.Ausserdem nervten die Hänger schon sehr.
Hab's dann direkt links vom Parkplatz versucht da es dort eher sandig sein soll und auch so aussah.Und trotzdem: Erster Wurf und wieder hing ich.Jedes mal wenn ich die Montage einholte war alles verkrautet und irgendwann dachte ich mir dann wie soll der Fisch den Wurm finden wenn der in 5kg Kraut eingepackt ist und hab's aufgegeben.

Da ich ausserdem bereits drei Montagen verloren hatte und nach dem Abriss meiner Keulenschnur schon 2 mal neue Schlagschnur angeknotet hatte, war der Abend für mich vorbei, ohne Fisch nach Hause, hat trotzdem Spass gemacht und ich habe meine erste Erfahrung in der Brandung gemacht und denke ich werde beim nächsten mal ganz anders vorgehen.
Wenn ich mir nochmal so einen schwierigen Strand aussuche werden ich mir vorher mal bei gutem Wetter und ruhiger See ansehen wo die ganzen Brocken liegen und dann auch nicht dort fischen wenn soviel Kraut unterwegs ist.

Kann mir jemand noch ein paar Tipps geben?

Wie komm ich auf vernünftige Wurfweite? Finde es schwierig den richtigen Moment zu erwischen wo ich die Schnur loslasse um den perfekten Winkel zu haben.Ist schon ungewohnt so eine lange Rute mit soviel Gewicht dran die sich stark durchbiegt wenn man sonst eher mit leichten Spinnruten unterwegs ist.Orientiert man sich eher an einem Punkt am Horizont oder richtet man die Augen Auf das Blei?

Hatte 250 m Keulenschnur drauf,trotzdem blieb bis zum Spulenrand knapp ein Zentimeter platz.Kostet das nicht auch Wurfweite?Wäre es sinnvoll vorher eine dünne monofile drunter zu wickeln damit die Spule voll ist?

So,das war's erstmal.Denke die Rolle ist für den Preis echt in Ordnung,sind ja auch 5 Jahre Garantie drauf
Hoffe mir kann noch jemand ein paar Tipps geben.Das wär super.


----------



## binde

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hi,

 Ich rate die das die Rolle immer komplett voll sein sollte mit Schnur! Wenn deine Keulenschnur zu wenig ist um die Rolle zu füllen musst du Füllschnur draufspulen...Wobei ich nicht der Freund von Keulenschnur bin.
 Ich persönlich fische in der Brandung mit geflochtener Schnur 0,15-0,17mm dazu 15m 50-60er Mono als Schlagschnur.
 Wenn die Bedingungen recht rau sind eine durchgehende Mono von 0,40. 

 Zum Werfen kann man eigentlich sagen das ich des Öfteren nur mit Rute und Blei Sortiment das Wasser aufgesucht habe und Werfen geübt habe... Mittlerweile sind Wurfweiten bis 130m mit 1-Haken Montagen 170g kein großes Problem. Funktioniert aber mit der Mono nicht...
 Was auch Wurfweite kostet ist eine 2-Haken Montage, große Perlen oder Drahtarme.

 Der Sommer ist auch nicht der perfekte Zeitraum zum Brandungsangeln. Oktober-April ist da doch besser....
 Durch das erwärmte Wasser sind auch nicht viele Fische in Wurfweite.

 In Staberhuk habe ich auch schon des Öfteren gefischt...
 Richtung Süden sollte man vor den Dicken Steinen bleiben sonst wird es teuer...Sobald die Steine anfangen ist der Untergrund zum Brandungsangeln eher schlecht...Hier habe ich schon ein paar mal mit der Spinrute gefischt. Bis runter zum Leuchtturm, direkt vor dem Leuchtturm geht mit der Spinrute alles, Mefo, Dorsch und Horni. Vor dem Leuchtturm kommt nochmal ein Sandstrand. Sehr weit weg leider, sonst hätte ich mein Dreibein schon mal aufgestellt...Wenn da der Wind drauf steht geht mit Sicherheit was.


----------



## doc040

*AW: Welche Brandungsrolle könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Moin,eine Spule muss voll sein um weit zu werfen. Zu voll ist schlecht,der Wickel Mechanismus sollte schon vernünftig sein. Üben um weit zu werfen,das muss schon sein. Geflecht hin und her, die benutze ich nur wenn ich ruhiges Wetter habe und raus muss. Ansonsten ist mono im Vorteil, die Ruten stehen ruhiger,kraut rutscht besser. Wenn ich bei kraut mit 120 gr. Angel,dann darf ich mich nicht wundern wenn das Blei sich am steinigen Strand festsetzt. Mit anderen Worten war dein Angeln ein Flop. Meintip an dich suche dir nächstes mal eine Ecke aus die einfacher zu befischen ist,komme zur haupt brandungszeit,Oktober-Mai und dann wirst du auch Erfolg haben. Dann kommen auch die Dorsche in Reichweite und dann macht das ganze auch mehr Spass. MFG doc


----------

